# Pleco on air stone



## Beedans (Jun 20, 2013)

It's kinda cute, but is this normal behaviour? She often hangs out and enjoys the bubbles.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Most plecos enjoy current. I used to set up a little power head near my pleco's favorite hiding place and they'd use it frequently. My guess is that the fish is enjoying the current the bubbles are creating.


----------



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

Beedans said:


> It's kinda cute, but is this normal behaviour? She often hangs out and enjoys the bubbles.


very normal behaviour


----------

